# Building weathering



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi all looking for thoughts/suggestions on building weathering. I’ve completed the short side of building that will not be easily seen. I did liquid black wash then white,black,and brown chalks and sealed it with dull coat. Picture of loading dock with only light black wash to left. Not sure how heavy a chalk hand for engine to use here as it will be prominent visually on layout. Thanks in advance for tips or reference links


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I think it looks great just as it is now.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

MichaelE said:


> I think it looks great just as it is now.


Thanks I appreciate that.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Raege said:


> Hi all looking for thoughts/suggestions on building weathering. I’ve completed the short side of building that will not be easily seen. I did liquid black wash then white,black,and brown chalks and sealed it with dull coat. Picture of loading dock with only light black wash to left. Not sure how heavy a chalk hand for engine to use here as it will be prominent visually on layout. Thanks in advance for tips or reference links
> View attachment 575839
> View attachment 575840


I agree with Michael E. It looks quite fine as is, for a relatively new, or reasonably well-maintained, structure.
Only if its supposed to be a much older building, waiting for the wrecking ball, then more weathering would be needed.

Nice Work  

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Thoughts?
I am always thinking. 
The windows look too clean. 
And the loading docks might need a little more grunge under them from all the trucks backing in?
Dirtier doors to go with that?
Maybe a little more whitewash drooling from the all white stone trims?
Just thoughts.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Big Ed said:


> Thoughts?
> I am always thinking.
> The windows look too clean.
> And the loading docks might need a little more grunge under them from all the trucks backing in?
> ...


Thanks @Big Ed 
The docks only got the first black wash and thought may need more than other completed section.
Excellent call on the whitewash. Could I add more over the dull coat on small completed section to right as well?
Id like to hit the windows a bit but 2nd and 3rd floor will have interiors so need clean windows for viewing decorated rooms. Thought if I did “dust” windows without interior would look wonky. Will for sure take another look tho after it’s all together. Clean windows are th3 sign if a dirty mind…..
thanks all for checking it out so far


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Hello fellow modelers,I'm feeling ok with results on first kit in decades. All wall panels done now on to lighting and interior scenes. If ya see anything I can add/correct give a shout out Always open to trying to get anything a bit better.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Looks great! I would add just a bit more gray/black chalk at the bottom ledges of those bricked up windows & loading door arch. The horizontal lip where all the gunk settles from rain washing the walls. Those areas get cleaned even less than loading dock doors. In fact, never from what I’ve seen.
Some signage, like “watch your step” on the insides of those open doors would be a nice touch. Maybe a Private Property or No Trespassing on a brick area between the dock doorways?
Will the dock be illuminated? I ask because the more common way is wall mounted goose neck lights; but a less common way, which in my opinion would look better here, is cane shaped post lights situated at the outer edge of the dock, with the top “cane” curling back toward the structure. It’s a fancier look, before companies did things the cheapest way conceivable, minus another 15%.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Can't help you, that's better than anything I have done.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

OilValleyRy said:


> Looks great! I would add just a bit more gray/black chalk at the bottom ledges of those bricked up windows & loading door arch. The horizontal lip where all the gunk settles from rain washing the walls. Those areas get cleaned even less than loading dock doors. In fact, never from what I’ve seen.
> Some signage, like “watch your step” on the insides of those open doors would be a nice touch. Maybe a Private Property or No Trespassing on a brick area between the dock doorways?
> Will the dock be illuminated? I ask because the more common way is wall mounted goose neck lights; but a less common way, which in my opinion would look better here, is cane shaped post lights situated at the outer edge of the dock, with the top “cane” curling back toward the structure. It’s a fancier look, before companies did things the cheapest way conceivable, minus another 15%.


@OilValleyRy Thanks  More gunk sounds good looking at it again and I have gooseneck lamps but had not seen the post lights in pictures I found on dock illumination. Will check into the lighting as it would fit the “look/vibe” I’m shooting for. 
Signs! Doh…. Got so excited weathering I forgot I had picked up some decals thank you would have never remembered


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Perhaps some rust streaking down from where the fire escape meets the wall? Even some rusty patches on the fire escape itself? But these are just a couple ideas if you want to keep going. What you have looks fine.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

CTValleyRR said:


> Perhaps some rust streaking down from where the fire escape meets the wall? Even some rusty patches on the fire escape itself? But these are just a couple ideas if you want to keep going. What you have looks fine.


Thanks! I have a slight case of CDO (it’s like OCD but in correct alpha order) that keeps me going back. I had more rust on fire escape that I seem to have covered with the chalks….
 Maybe just one more pass on it with all suggestions given.
Its nice having a place to get those extra eyes on and suggestions. Hopefully I will soak it all in and apply it in next projects first pass. 
thanks to all who have taken time to take a peek and reply


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

George Sellios could never say “that’s good enough” either. 
Speaking of, if you’re not familiar with the Franklin & South Manchester, photos of that will give you some ideas. Best way to describe it is a 4 letter word that starts with P and ends with ORN, but for model railroaders.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looking


Raege said:


> Hello fellow modelers,I'm feeling ok with results on first kit in decades. All wall panels done now on to lighting and interior scenes. If ya see anything I can add/correct give a shout out Always open to trying to get anything a bit better.
> View attachment 575884
> View attachment 575885
> View attachment 575886
> View attachment 575887


 Looking good. 
I forgot about the docks being there when I mentioned about more grunge was needed, looks fine under them with the shadows.
The kegs look nice too. 
Lights for the inside there?


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Big Ed said:


> Looking
> 
> Looking good.
> I forgot about the docks being there when I mentioned about more grunge was needed, looks fine under them with the shadows.
> ...


Thanks for compliment.
Docks will be lit either 2 or 3 white led's inside and working goosenecks or pole lights on dock
2nd floor will be full half width lighted brew tanks supply staging and if I can figure how to kit bash it a bottling machine.
3rd floor also full width half depth lighted materials and brew office.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Raege said:


> Thanks for compliment.
> Docks will be lit either 2 or 3 white led's inside and working goosenecks or pole lights on dock
> 2nd floor will be full half width lighted brew tanks supply staging and if I can figure how to kit bash it a bottling machine.
> 3rd floor also full width half depth lighted materials and brew office.


You never said how big of a table you will build?
Did you and I missed it?


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Sorry Big Ed I never did mention the table size or see the question posed. I'm assuming layout table size? That in air right now. I plan on doing something of a diorama for each must have building industry. Once done I can better visualize what I will build out. 
I have pretty much all space I want/need just don't want to big to not finish in my lifetime lol.
RR very loosely based Connecticut River Valley with fantasy Island additions. 
I want to be able to run a string of any road thru as so many roads with great paint schemes and runs.
Hope that answers question. If not sorry I made you read war and peace for nothing 🙃


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

@OilValleyRy Thanks for turning me on to the Franklin South Manchester already spent just over an hour of my life lol. While I’m here a pic more grime and some signs.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I Like the barrels in the loading dock. Nice weathering gray-black pastels under many of the window sills, running down the brickwork. You could also drybrush rust on the fire escapes and add a green patina on the copper downspout. Otherwise, it looks really good.


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Raege said:


> Thanks for compliment.
> Docks will be lit either 2 or 3 white led's inside and working goosenecks or pole lights on dock
> 2nd floor will be full half width lighted brew tanks supply staging and if I can figure how to kit bash it a bottling machine.
> 3rd floor also full width half depth lighted materials and brew office.


If u are good with a knife just use some the see thru windows cut them and paint it with details put light in it and it should work.

Ps never tried myself I don't have the patience for small tiny things like that lol.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi all weathering now completed. Majority of what I wanted on exterior done minus lighting install and few decals. Here’s one last picture drop. Wanted to see what brew office would look like thru the windows so taped it in. Really enjoying the hobby feel excited like a kid again


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Looking good!


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Great attention to detail.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Just realized something that interior is missing.

The boss.

Looks great though.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

OilValleyRy said:


> Just realized something that interior is missing.
> 
> The boss.
> 
> Looks great though.


 painting up the sample case of beer and touching up figures today.
Trying to decide how I'm going to attach/secure the 2nd and third floors.


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

Building looks good.
Personally I think the dock is much too rough to fit with the size and near pristine building. Loading docks would have likely been much more even along the edge, no employer in his right mind would expect employees to load where the could step into a hole or trip or a cart or loader wheel might catch or fall through while loading a car or truck. Dock wood planking would more likely been run parallel to the building and the planks sizes look overscale. For that sized building the decking would have been 4x6 or 4x8" planks. The dock likely would not have been on piers but on a concrete foundation. in fact it likely would have been all concrete with a wood wear edge that could be replaced. No offense meant, but yours looks more like a fishing dock Maybe you could find another place on your layout for it?. Google is you friend, do a search on railroad loading docks and look through the images for prototypes to emulate.


----------



## scenicsRme (Aug 19, 2020)

What scale is this? HO? if so you could add upper floors made of foam board or illustration board set on 1/8" square basswood ledger strips glued to the inside of the wall such is likely supporting the roof on your building, Paint them the same as the room wall color and no one will ever notice them. Another alternative is to build a slide-in inside that contains all the floors and rooms from the baseboard up kinda like a doll house. If lighting the inside of the building be careful of light leaks around windows and doors and at wall joints. Is this a foreground building near the front of the layout? If not realize any interior detail is going to be pretty much lost from more than a foot or so away from the viewer, and at that point just a picture of a room interior glued to the back wall will look as good.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

@scenicsRme Thanks for the kind words on the building and constructive thoughts on the dock. I must confess I didn’t really check transition era dock construction and just copied the plastic docks that came with it but larger stock. I just had fun with a first attempt scratch build and didn’t consider it’s fit to the building.
Im afraid to say I think your spot on in light of vibe/feel I’m going for with building. A decent looking building deserves a better looking dock  
I will have this building right on edge of layout so thanks to all for suggestions to improve its looks.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Good points made. I still like the wood dock though because it has a mid 1930s look, like it sat unused through prohibition until recently. But I may have missed/forgot the intended era being represented. Looks like it was built WWI era, sat unused for 13 years, and here it is, being used once again. But that’s just my perception.
The era does matter though, in that how things are done or what’s acceptable changes. For example, disciplining kids doesn’t happen anymore, in any real form. A little over 100 years ago if you were 13 years old and didn’t have a 9 to 5 in a factory, something was wrong with you. OSHA didn’t exist, etc. Poling was an acceptable practice up until the 1950s or so. 
And I personally feel it’s acceptable to deviate from “accurate” to add character too. 98% of people wouldn’t notice most of the time. But that’s my perception, again.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

To me one of the positive points in model railroading is it’s a model only a model. What we model is up to the individual. Be a rivet counter, run to schedule or any combo in between. My empire will be ho scale fictional general period transition era ,for scenery but flexible on many points. I’m probably going to end up a mixed bag on details with bending the era correct details like keeping the dock wooden but better built and more scaled and still a bit worn down. I will not have a delorean next to my Packard tho! As for what will run could be any road any given day or a mix there of. .
I think a strength of these forums is the different points of view and knowledge levels that help me choose what mix will feel right.
Good stuff all around thanks all will post up completed project once interiors done.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Sweet mother had a lot of fun , did plenty of stupid stuff, learned a lot. I’m on to the drop in diorama build. Not sure how practical it will be. I intended my “must have” buildings to be constructed before laying tracks and based on diorama I’d drop onto frame work. Seeing completed brewery not sure what my best practice will end up being. Looking forward to doing some scenery activities tho.


----------



## JeffHurl (Apr 22, 2021)

That building is a statement piece! I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it in your diorama.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

JeffHurl said:


> That building is a statement piece! I'm looking forward to seeing what you do with it in your diorama.


Thanks. 
I need to figure out the basing it’s so long……. Was thinking in my head that 2x2 would work for what I have in mind. The voices are now having a committee meeting to sort it out  @OilValleyRy may be able to bail me out with an idea


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Normally I use 1/8th masonite board for structure bases. But due to the size and possible weight, 2 inch foam might be the way to go for rigidity. 
Regardless of what you use, plan the seams well, such as where a sidewalk meets a road, or parking lot meets a grass area, or a fence line etc. Using weeds etc is possible but much harder to hide the straight line… hence, sidewalks etc.

Tip: For lighting etc on a foam base, use a single plastic styrene tube that will fit a mounting pin on lamp posts. Secure that into the foam. Foam (and plaster) are not very durable when it comes to those type of things. They get handled, they get bumped. Every time a pin in bare foam just reams it out. Much easier to replace etc when they just drop into place. 
I do the same for figures, using tiny metal tubing embedded, and piano wire on a figures foot. That way passengers on a boarding platform for example, can be moved once in a while. It’s more work, but provides better integrity & customization 5 months or 5 years from now. 

Here I am, showing all the aces up my sleeves. Well, almost all.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Btw, if you need a larger piece of foam, just cut an addition and attach the two base pieces together using wooden kebob skewers as long dowels and glue or silicone caulk the mating edges. Toothpicks are too short.


----------



## Raege (Jan 7, 2022)

Excelllent tips! Thanks The checks in the mail for your consulting work just don’t cash it as I closed that account decades agon  
I was wondering if I could join another piece of 2 inch foam with skewer. Used to fix wings on my rc aircraft that way but didn't know if it would cut the mustard on base.
l like the reinforced post hole idea for lights and figures 
Anyone else have tips hit me up shake those sleeves


----------

